# bobcat fur prices



## NancyinArkansas (Dec 13, 2002)

Does anyone know what bobcat are bringing in Arkansas,thank you ,nancy


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

With the economy not sure anyone is buying pelts or not. My Fur-Fish&Game magazine wouldn't even list a price on anything due to the slow economy across the world. I'd never seen them do that before.

By the way, have you made anymore of the good deer sausage lately?:


----------



## NancyinArkansas (Dec 13, 2002)

you know it has been a couple of yrears since we made any,he has took up hog hunting and we been making hog sausage, hope you have been well,nancy


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Nothing looks too good right now.
NAFA only sold a small portion of 
the fur in last weeks sale. I talked
to a local buyer last night. He said
to expect 25-40 for a "good" NC cat.
20 or less for grey fox, currently no-one
offering anything for reds. 6-8 average
on "good" *****. "Good" may be open
to interpretation.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure on the cat prices but the beaver are going strong:rock: 
In the last Nafa sale I only had one **** sell but it brought an even 25.00 all the rest were bought back. I'll see if anyone on my site knows what cats are going for and get back to ya.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

My DS is hunting raccoons now. Unskinned, clean kill raccoons are going for $12-15 each in our area (SE Nebraska).


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

MOM, we got a buyer here paying more
for a **** in the round, than a put up fur.
Says the meat is worth more than the hide.


----------

